# Suche Aufbauspiel Anfang 2000er/Ende 90er / Isometrische Grafik / "Märchen Modus"



## DreiBitALU (28. Februar 2016)

*Suche Aufbauspiel Anfang 2000er/Ende 90er / Isometrische Grafik / "Märchen Modus"*

Moin,

ich such ein Spiel aus der Kindheit, dass ich damals bei einem Freund gespielt habe.
Es war ein Stadt bzw. Dorf Aufbau Spiel mit isometrischer Grafik, wie z.B,  SimCity 2k oder Anno 1602.
Allerdings konnte man auch so Fantasie Gebäude bauen, die aussahen wie Bonbons oder Pilze 
Auch waren es keine Großstädte, also ohne Wolkenkratzer 
Vielleicht kennt es ja jemand, wäre sehr cool!

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche Aufbauspiel Anfang 2000er/Ende 90er / Isometrische Grafik / "Märchen Modus"*



DreiBitALU schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich such ein Spiel aus der Kindheit, dass ich damals bei einem Freund gespielt habe.
> Es war ein Stadt bzw. Dorf Aufbau Spiel mit isometrischer Grafik, wie z.B,  SimCity 2k oder Anno 1602.
> ...



Die Völker 1, oder 2 vieleicht?

Die Volker – Wikipedia


----------



## DreiBitALU (1. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Aufbauspiel Anfang 2000er/Ende 90er / Isometrische Grafik / "Märchen Modus"*

Hmmm, das ist noch zu realistisch, zu braun bzw. erdig 
Man konnte die "Kacheln" auch stärker sehen und es war sehr bunt.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2016)

*AW: Suche Aufbauspiel Anfang 2000er/Ende 90er / Isometrische Grafik / "Märchen Modus"*



DreiBitALU schrieb:


> Hmmm, das ist noch zu realistisch, zu braun bzw. erdig
> Man konnte die "Kacheln" auch stärker sehen und es war sehr bunt.



Hmm, dann wüste ich nur noch "Die Siedler 4" auf die die Beschreibung halbwegs zutreffen könnte. Wenn es das auch nicht ist wüsst ich auch nicht was es sein soll... 
Die einzigen drei anderen Spiele die mir darüber hinaus noch einfallen, wo es pilzartige Gebäude gegeben hat wären Lords of Magic, Age of Wonders, und Hereos of Might and Magic 3, aber alles drei dürfte es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sein.


----------

